# Land owner allowing trespassing ?



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

property next to mine few Acers. a guy is hunting. And has been trespassing. I have talked to the land owner 2 different times and he just does see what the big deal is. I have found a few deer shot with blood trail coming from that property, good kill shots. This person is not recovering his deer. is there anything I can do to have the law involved on the property owner as an accomplish or hindering? the county sheriff has been call and the hunter keeps avoiding them


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

You seem to want it both ways ??? You don't want hunter on your property yet have a complaint when they DON'T trespass to recover a shot deer?? Have you talked to the HUNTER ??


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

A good neighbor would allow the hunter next door to recover the deer. What are you going to do when a deer that you've shot goes onto the neighbor's property? It's a 2 way street.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

rieverr said:


> property next to mine few Acers. a guy is hunting. And has been trespassing. I have talked to the land owner 2 different times and he just does see what the big deal is. I have found a few deer shot with blood trail coming from that property, good kill shots. This person is not recovering his deer. is there anything I can do to have the law involved on the property owner as an accomplish or hindering? the county sheriff has been call and the hunter keeps avoiding them


Why are you bothering the county sheriff? From what you have written, the other hunter is not trespassing because the property owner doesn't care if he is hunting the property. You have not given him permission to recover deer on your property, so he is not trespassing there. He probably already knows that you have been complaining and doesn't want to be bothered with you.


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

petronius said:


> Why are you bothering the county sheriff? From what you have written, the other hunter is not trespassing because the property owner doesn't care if he is hunting the property. You have not given him permission to recover deer on your property, so he is not trespassing there. He probably already knows that you have been complaining and doesn't want to be bothered with you.


the guy that is the hunter is using the 5 acres to access my 100 and the other neighbors 120
the owner of the 5 acres doesn't see a problem with his hunter crossing the property lines


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

rieverr said:


> this guy is trespassing.. I have talked to the land owner about it.. and not 1 time has the hunter contacted me or the other 3 land owners of neighboring property's . to recover his deer.. he is TRESPASSING and shooting deer and not taking them.. and yes I've talked to the hunter when I caught his ass in a climber on my property


 If you caught him on your property you should have taken legal action immediately....


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

whoa, take it easy now. you posted the question for help? and your fellow sportsman are giving you answers! i think you should retract the dipstick word! not cool on this site!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

rieverr said:


> the guy that is the hunter is using the 5 acres to access my 100 and the other neighbors 120
> the owner of the 5 acres doesn't see a problem with his hunter crossing the property lines


Your first post on this thread made it appear that the hunter was only hunting your neighbors property. You did not say that he was trespassing on your property or the other properties. You also did not say that you caught him on your property in a climber.
Nest time you see him on your property, call a CO.
Get your thoughts together when posting a question so people can give you a helpful response.



phantom cls said:


> whoa, take it easy now. you posted the question for help? and your fellow sportsman are giving you answers! i think you should retract the dipstick word! not cool on this site!


It appears that either rievrr or a mod deleted the post you are referring to, but not Bomba;s reply. I will assume that it was the adult liquid refreshments talking, based on the timing of post #5. Water off a ducks back,,,,, this time.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

lol, no adult beverage here. i was on my way to work.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

phantom cls said:


> lol, no adult beverage here. i was on my way to work.


No, I was referring to rievrr and his disappeared post. :lol:


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

petronius said:


> No, I was referring to rievrr and his disappeared post. :lol:


Yes... the post police has arrIved and I have been arrested for being "TO aaggressive"
To an Obama supporter


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

rieverr said:


> Yes... the post police has arrIved and I have been arrested for being "TO aaggressive"
> To an Obama supporter


I see they let you out on your own recognizance. What has the criminal justice system come to these days?


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

Well .... I think they go with "low bid"


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Can't figure out how to give lashings from my iPhone...


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

dead short said:


> Can't figure out how to give lashings from my iPhone...


:lol:

I think there is a special App for that.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

dead short said:


> Can't figure out how to give lashings from my iPhone...


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

petronius said:


> Your first post on this thread made it appear that the hunter was only hunting your neighbors property. You did not say that he was trespassing on your property or the other properties. You also did not say that you caught him on your property in a climber.
> Nest time you see him on your property, call a CO.
> Get your thoughts together when posting a question so people can give you a helpful response.
> 
> ...


 A couple posts got deleted Rieverr post about my first post calling me a dipstick for my first post !! And my answer to his post which says basically the same thing you just said none of all this extra info was in first post by him!! Now i'm trying to figure out if i'm a OBAMA supporter which i think is worst then being called a dipstick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

miruss said:


> A couple posts got deleted Rieverr post about my first post calling me a dipstick for my first post !! And my answer to his post which says basically the same thing you just said none of all this extra info was in first post by him!! Now i'm trying to figure out if i'm a OBAMA supporter which i think is worst then being called a dipstick!!!!!!!!!!!


Well this is what happens when big brother doesn't let things play out... just another form of small government not having enough things to do. .. everything would have came about full circle.. this why we are giving terrorist hugs instead of hangings


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

rieverr said:


> *Well this is what happens when big brother doesn't let things play out.*.. just another form of small government not having enough things to do. .. everything would have came about full circle.. this why we are giving terrorist hugs instead of hangings



WELL, then why are you asking about getting big brother involved??? lol If you feel that anti, deal with it yourself and let it play out, instead of running to big brother when you have a problem! 



rieverr said:


> property next to mine few Acers. a guy is hunting. And has been trespassing. I have talked to the land owner 2 different times and he just does see what the big deal is. I have found a few deer shot with blood trail coming from that property, good kill shots. This person is not recovering his deer. *is there anything I can do to have the law involved on the property owner as an accomplish or hindering*? the county sheriff has been call and the hunter keeps avoiding them


----------



## davulek (Sep 12, 2016)

rieverr said:


> the guy that is the hunter is using the 5 acres to access my 100 and the other neighbors 120
> the owner of the 5 acres doesn't see a problem with his hunter crossing the property lines


I understood what you meant.


----------

